
Font Awesome 5 Kickstarter - fortawesome
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/232193852/font-awesome-5
======
maaaats
Never seen a "library" make that kind of video before. Cool.

~~~
fortawesome
Thanks! We had a lot of fun with it. :)

